# $5 off $15 at Petsmart



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

FYI: You can get $5 off your next purchase at Petsmart. I'll be heading over there tonight to get me some fish food. Could work out even better if you chose to pricematch things and use the coupon.

Special New Year's Celebration Thank You Coupon Offer

-John N.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

I completely forgot that coupon today when I went about bought Bio-Stars for my XP2. Wasn't worth it to come back the next day.

Oh well!


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Thanks John! Instead of paying $18.99 for my Aqua Clear 20, it only cost me a little less than $15 bucks thanks to the cupon!


----------

